# mosquito tips?



## aamirza04 (Jun 18, 2009)

It seems that almost everything I try to keep the mosquito's away at night just don't work. We've tried the coils, many different versions of the OFF spray, and even the candles. The only thing that works and doesn't happen often is when it's kind of windy. I'm going to PINS next week for 3 days and any tips would be greatly appreciated. Last time we camped out, I had mosquito bites so bad on my legs, it looked like a rash. Thanks again in advance!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

My wife has been using one of the round disk looking devices that has a small fan of some sort inside. I think she got it at Wal Mart and it clips onto your belt. She swears that it works. I haven't personally tried it. Might be worth trying.


----------



## Stoli (May 29, 2009)

i have heard thermacells work..buy at walmart 20.00...haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

its the rare occasion that the mosquitoes get you on PINS because of the near constant wind... if they wind lays, the further from the dunes, and closer to the water you are will help... wear clothes, magellan/columbia fishing pants and shirts, hat and spray heavy deet often... don't leave tentcots, tents, vehicles, etc open for any longer than absolutely necessary


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I haven't tried them but they have those devices that are sort of like doc suggested, but made for hunting and whatnot. Seen them at gander and academy I think. They take a cartridge and almost look like a big walkie talkie or something.

Other than that, I just have a mosquito net for my face and wear a wind breaker and matching pants. Won't keep them away but makes it harder for them to get ya.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Just make a Bonfire and you will be set.


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Dryer Sheets.(the little square sheet things you put in the dryer) I know it sounds crazy and I doubted it too. Rub these over your clothes and exposed skin. You can rub em on your dogs too to help keep em away. I use these along with citranella candles and they seem to work great!


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

as a boy I grew up in upper michigan...MAN the mosquitos were awfull. we used a product called skin so soft. it worked great! the funny thing was it wasn't bug spray...it was some girlie lotion or somthing. here the mosquitos don't like me for some reason. my wife says I'm a sour puss.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

GulfCoast02 said:


> Dryer Sheets.(the little square sheet things you put in the dryer) I know it sounds crazy and I doubted it too. Rub these over your clothes and exposed skin. You can rub em on your dogs too to help keep em away. I use these along with citranella candles and they seem to work great!


I didn't bother to read before I responded. my gut hurts hahaha. that does sound crazy...but that's comming from a guy who is saying buy chick stuff.hahaha.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

newsharker said:


> as a boy I grew up in upper michigan...MAN the mosquitos were awfull. we used a product called skin so soft. it worked great! the funny thing was it wasn't bug spray...it was some girlie lotion or somthing. here the mosquitos don't like me for some reason. my wife says I'm a sour puss.


It is the only thing I found that would repel the biting gnats that swarm in the spring. My parents used it on me when I was little. Mom was always worried about DEET.


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

thermacells work 4 sure!!!!


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Use the advice above,but also get a screen-tent.Keep it closed up tight by sundown and only go out when you have to and then have someone zip it up behind you.Put your cooler inside with everything you need.Most have a small flap at the bottom. You can shovel sand on that to seal the bottom.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Thermacell


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

aggieanglr said:


> Thermacell


 x2

Academy has them on sell right now too.

http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=catalog&target=weeklyad&pgNum=14


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

I spent many mosquito filled days/nights from High Island to SeaRim. For some awful reason the mosquitoes are as large as crows and when the wind dies, they can be thick as fleas. I've tried everything, every concotion, every spray, coil, dryer sheet, contraption....the only thing that works for me is 100% deet. (downfall is it will eat up sensitive skin ppl).


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

willhunt4food said:


> thermacells work 4 sure!!!!


 Not in Johnson Bayou, Louisiana! We went to Holly Beach for the weekend and we had 6 tiki torches with citronella oil burning around us, each one of us had a citronella candle lit between our legs as well as several others surrounding us, 2 thermocells burning, a fire in a firepit burning, and we were covered in Deep Woods OFF. We still got eaten alive! Don't be outside down there after dark!


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

Themacells work great in the deer stand, but they only cover a small area. you probably need several to work on the beach.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*So Soft*

I too heard Skin So Soft (an Avon product) worked so I got the boss to buy some and tried it a couple weeks ago in the marsh around Bastrop Bay. Didn't make a dent in them - but wife said I smelled good. DEET >70% is the only thing I have found that makes a dent in them.

I'll try the dryer sheets though - I hate repellent.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*thermacell*

thermacell.....they also make a lattern that is suppose to cover a 15x15ft area....


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

another solution is pinion wood. they sell it at outdoor stores. its cheep and you just put some in the fire.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Off now makes thier version of Thermocell that uses 1 AA battery and is smaller than the Thermacell unit. It is called The OFF Clip On.. They are blue and about as big as a cell phone. I would never have believed it but they work great inside a tent or if you are inland if they are clipped on your belt. Nothing will get them all on High Island when they are bad. I saw them so bad on High Island a few times at night if you drove 2 or 3 miles you had to get out and wipe your headlights off to see, they would be millions stuck on each lens every 2 or 3 miles. I thought my alternator was going out when my lights dimmed to pale faint yellow the first time it happened to me but it was stuck on mesquitoes! The Off Clip On works as good as anything I have tried. Nothing is enough on a bad night at High Island but a full body net suit. They would kill a man if he was unprotected on one of those nights in a wet rainy summer. Now that they spray out of small airplanes they do not get that bad anymore usually.


----------



## Sufix Siege. (Apr 29, 2010)

scented lotion works good.


----------



## SpEcTeR (May 4, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> Not in Johnson Bayou, Louisiana! We went to Holly Beach for the weekend and we had 6 tiki torches with citronella oil burning around us, each one of us had a citronella candle lit between our legs as well as several others surrounding us, 2 thermocells burning, a fire in a firepit burning, and we were covered in Deep Woods OFF. We still got eaten alive! Don't be outside down there after dark!


I don't claim to be an expert, however, that is like installing 5-6 firewalls and anti-virus programs on one computer. Several of them are going to attack each other, cancel each other or not work properly since you have layered them on top of one another.

Thermocells work by releasing a scent, replication of a scent that belongs to a flower that allegedly wards off Mosquitoes. At least that is what the company claims. The Thermocells sound really interesting and I might try one since them 'squeeters' like to eat me ALIVE!!!! Doesn't matter if I'm running, fishing, hunting, shooting at the range, or what have you.

There is something that has to be said here.

MOST repellants, are NOT repellents at all! In fact there are very few to NO effective repellents in our highly sophisticated technologically filled world. Were trying to put people on Mars now but we still do NOT have a TRUE repellent for an insect that feeds on our blood!!!

What about Deet? you say. Well, DEET, (N, N-Dimethyl-metatoluamide) as it is common for many chemical based products actually mask your carbon signature. Yes, they Hide you from several species of blood hunting flies. They don't repel anything, except that pretty girl in the boat next to yours, which of course is being ignored by the mosquitoes because there all over YOU!!! This is the reason why higher concentrations of DEET work better for most people. This is also the reason why for some people, products such as that Avon cream/lotion, also works. If the mosquitoes cannot find you, they can't bite you, logically. They hunt by finding your carbon signature, not by line of sight and in fact do not use their eyes to hunt at all. It at least has yet to be proven, by research, that they use their vision to hunt, especially at night when they are more prone to be active. Current research does suggest that they pick up on carbon signatures of their prey (US!), which explains why some of us are Walking bags of BLOOD and others are completely invisible to them & consequently ignored entirely! I HATE YOU GUYS/GALS!

This is why I am interested in Thermocell. It may "hide me" better than DEET! Utilizing several products in unison, could only work against you and nullify whatever type of protective effects they would normally have rendered for you.

For 20 bucks, I'll try Thermocell.

Product I use now is Jungle juice from REI. Its basically 100% DEET. I have heard good things of Ultrathon but have yet to test it.

What else have you guys used, successfully! Keep in mind, the mosquitoes LOVE, and I mean LOVE to feast on my blood!!!!


----------



## SpEcTeR (May 4, 2010)

Forgot to add.

I have read medical journals stating that the product OFF Clip on contains Metofluthrin which is a pyrethroid chemical that is basically an insecticide. It can be toxic and harmful if one is not careful. I would be careful about 'hot boxing' it with it in a tent or car. I could be wrong, but it is intended to be released, not contained with you. 

I have to do more research on Thermocell to see if perhaps it works because it can kill me as well....


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thermacell works great. You will just have to get plenty of refills the little pad that goes in doesn't last a long time.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Used to fish the everglades as a kid. Bad bugs in that swamp. Mom used to make us garlic bread with as much garllic as we could stand.. We ate a bunch of it. The next day the mosquitoes would not bite much if we tanked up on enough garlic.

Also hear Vitamin B1 helps too.

I understand that geraniums naturally repel them. Maybe buy a geranium and keep it near you at all times.


----------



## SpEcTeR (May 4, 2010)

I'd keep a big pink flamingo next to me if I could only fish, hunt & shoot in peace! Mosquitoes don't give up, follow me everywhere and continue to bite despite me killing their brethren seconds earlier.


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

I have used off botanicals lotion it works real good. it is made from some type of plants and kinda tingles at first but works well.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Go to Wal-Mart or Lowes and get the Cutter yard spray that hooks on your water hose and spray the yard every 4-6 weeks. I swear you can make trails with that stuff and they will never bother you for weeks to come. I've also mixed a little up in a spray bottle just for the duck blind and it works great!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Thermacell! My first weekend out bowhunting...good lord! I was wearing long sleevs, a face cover, you naem it! I just forgot the gloves!! I was bitten so many times on my hands that the swole up to twice their size! All veins, knuckles, joints, etc. were absent!

I went and bought a thermacell. Next time out, I didn't get bitten once!

I hunt out of a climbing stand, so I was not in an inclosed area.


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

Two-sided duct tape, coupled with a few pink flamingo's. Works wonders! Nothin' will bother you. Even the pot-licckers stay away...


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

I myself use garlic in my dogs food when i make them something and pour a little vinegar in their water..it seems to work.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Best mosquito spray you can get plus it will not hurt your fishing..

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod...om-/dimg/0e5c359b79158b65b607aa484a1436b4.jpg


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

May sound crazy to some but if you got a fire going find some cow patties to throw in it. It's an old cowboy trick and it works.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*ME 2*



goatchze said:


> Thermacell! My first weekend out bowhunting...good lord! I was wearing long sleevs, a face cover, you naem it! I just forgot the gloves!! I was bitten so many times on my hands that the swole up to twice their size! All veins, knuckles, joints, etc. were absent!
> 
> I went and bought a thermacell. Next time out, I didn't get bitten once!
> 
> I hunt out of a climbing stand, so I was not in an inclosed area.


 Did the same thing! Worked good up in Colorado county but on Sabine it just kinda works if the skeeters have a little wind they fly right through the protective barrier like KAMAKAZIES and drill ya!


----------



## Crusty Hobie (Jan 28, 2009)

40% deet or better does the trick for me. Problem is the stuff isn't water proof like sunscreen and the skeeters love my ankles which get wet everytime I catch or cast.

Stay away from the dunes the best you can. The skeeters and flies will chase you all the way back down to the water if you get their attention up near the dunes, especially when approaching sunset if the wind is less than 15kts on PINS.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Skin So Soft sold by Avon lady...Did not do much for me with skeeters but did seem to deter fleas on dog...Avon Lady was a looker so all was not lost..

Before I go out to mow pasture I spray (soak) socks, pants, shirt, hat etc with deep Woods Off....Let everything dry and then put the clothes on...Seems to help...I figure it may be bit safer as well

Those hat/head/face skeeter/bug hats work pretty good and are on a few bucks


----------



## FLEABIT (Apr 26, 2008)

got my A** eaten while sporting skin so soft!


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Has no one here tried vanilla extract?
Dab on some vanilla sxtract like cologne, and anywhere else your skin is open to attack. It worked for me...


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

We had two thermacells this weekend and we kept trying to figure out if they were working or not. Perhaps they were but I still have bites all over.

I also used 100% DEET.

Nothing stops these skeeters down here, nothing.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

It might seem a lil dorky but it helps. Load up on the skeeter dope and put these on.

http://www.amazon.com/Mosquito-Net-Bug-Suit-Pants/dp/B000E94D1E


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Listerine mouth wash , cut 50/50 with water and spryaed on .

The vanilla extract and bounce sheets work too. 

None of it (including deet) is 100 % if the little bastages is bad enough.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

get you 2 bottles of Cutter from Lowe's or that concentrated stuff from Tractor Supply and put in a pump sprayer, then dilute with water. 2 gallons will spray a pretty large area....at least 40'x40' and you will be free of mosquitoes in that area for a while.


----------



## On-Foot (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Mosquitos*

I have tried with significant success the Don't bite me patch that is in some stores (Kroger). I am interested to hear results from others.
http://www.dontbitemepatch.com/


----------

